
The Best VPN Service - nitrohorse
https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-vpn-service/
======
burial
Not sure how trust worthy the TunnelBear company is if their up to ripping off
other software projects e.g. their Remember service [1] which is a copy of
1Password

1\. [https://www.remembear.com](https://www.remembear.com)

~~~
bradknowles
TunnelBear has been around a long time, and they wouldn’t be the first company
to come out with a password manager. If they were, then you would blame
1Password for copying them.

I don’t use TunnelBear myself, but they do seem to be mostly green in the
comparison page at
[https://thatoneprivacysite.net/](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/)

Certainly not the worst VPN provider.

------
basicplus2
Would have liked to see the analysis of All 53 of the VPN's they tested so one
could see how the one one uses compares..

~~~
bradknowles
See also [https://thatoneprivacysite.net/](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/)

~~~
basicplus2
Thanks! Excellent comparison chart.

------
beachman
Nice how the article has affiliate links to make the author money. Makes you
wonder if the winner in the 'best' category has the highest affiliate payout.

~~~
bradknowles
Wirecutter is well-known for using referral links, and yet still giving you
their best unbiased opinion on the things they review.

For technical things, they’re better than Consumer Reports.

If you don’t already know this about Wirecutter, then this says more about you
and your ignorance than anything else.

